#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-22
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, al confesionario
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, estas?
<EduardoR> volvi
<EduardoR> ops, PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> que pas?
<EduardoR> entiendo... ya ya ya
<ratman> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> en G+ hay que crear el evento del grupo
<EduardoR> me tengo que ir y me voy a mojar hasta el peeeeeeeeeee
<EduardoR> nos vemos esta noche
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos reunimos hoy a hablar ese tema
<CarlosNeyPastor> a que hora es la reunion a final?
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque era a las 22:00 y la cambiaron
<CarlosNeyPastor> de hora a 23:00 o 23:30 o 22:30
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-23
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola daniel
<EduardoR> se cortó?
<ratman> holas
<EduardoR> sin internet en el museo, ratman
<EduardoR> tengo que salir rajando para allá
<EduardoR> bye
<efpc2003> museo?
<EduardoR> mnav.gub.uy  off line
<EduardoR> bye!
<efpc2003> suerte
<ratman> uf
<ratman> a mi me dijor vete del laburo 
<ratman> je
<ratman> hola edu
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bunas ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo andan?
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> llevandolo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Laburando?
<ratman> nop 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja ja ja
<ratman> fui pero me rajaron del edificio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me toco venir al laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahora estamos al firme aca en mi trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya estoy viendo como hago para le 27
<CarlosNeyPastor> quedamos en que soy el que lo presenta ¿no?
<ratman> si yo voy a intentar ver si me animo a eyudarte 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja  ja ja j a
<ratman> soy muy nervioso 
<ratman> :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo armo algo y te lo mando, o nos reunimos y hablamos de como hacer 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si queres
<ratman> si lo vemos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no te preocupes, mi presenacion va a demorar hora y media por tartamudeo
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<ratman> yo tava mirando la que mande ayer
<CarlosNeyPastor> idem
<ratman> a ver que se podria tocar
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy vinedo la info del link
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos decis de la presentacion?
<ratman> hoy voy a ver de intalarla en el laptop 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo digo de la "uev"
<ratman> oki
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo pense en instalarlo en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero la verdad...me tienta mucho 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo otro pc en casa, lo pruebo y si me gusta paso el pc de casa a 12.10
<ratman> yo en todo caso luego regreso a 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tema es que tengo una GTX 520 y me dio tremendo dolor de cabeza que funcione 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de ultiam cambio el disco e instalo en otro para testing
<CarlosNeyPastor> si funcion lo instalo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se, estoy en duda
<CarlosNeyPastor> todavia
<ratman> sip lo de las tarjetas es un problema
<efpc2003> yo estoy en la duda tengo 1104 ... pasar a 1204 o 1210, me voy inclinando por 12.04.1
<CarlosNeyPastor> la otra ves estaba hablando con EduardoR y le decia lo mismo, puede que demore un tiempo en pasar el pc de casa  12.10
<efpc2003> 5años
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola efpc2003 
<ratman> efpc2003, yo soy de 12.04
<ratman> creo 
<ratman> el pc que tal es
<efpc2003> siempre use lts
<ratman> de recursos
<CarlosNeyPastor> efpc2003, yo tengo 12.04.1 ahora y no tengo problemas con nada
<efpc2003> buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> me da cosa salir de lo estable, todo por una tarjeta de video
<ratman> oki entonces solo por el hecho de los 5 a;os
<efpc2003> yo tmb tengo ati
<ratman> pues CarlosNeyPastor dejalo asi yo el pc lo dejare con 12.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<ratman> y el laptop 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si...
<ratman> he tado pensando en hacer unas pruebas
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me voy a estresar mucho
<ratman> me gusto la idea de meterle openbox
 * ratman demente
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja...
<ratman> la otar vez instale uno y gaste 70 megas
<ratman> de memoria
<ratman> jejee
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je 
<ratman> me qeudarian 3,6 gigas para jugar
<ratman> jejee
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja que grande1
<EduardoR> hola ratman CarlosNeyPastor efpc2003 
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, resucito!
<EduardoR> era el router que estaba colgado
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, en el trabajo hoy ando volando...
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos, EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> probé apagarlo y prenderlo de nuevo.... (les suena?)
<ratman> tiene windows
<ratman> ejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> IT!
<EduardoR> los servidores todo ok, solo el modem 
<EduardoR> tal cual
<EduardoR> estoy con el 10.04.2 en un i3 y con mas espacio de disco
<CarlosNeyPastor> rdu, despues veo bien con teralle el mail que mandaste (los dos) y te los respondo 
<EduardoR> lo clone del Core 2 Duo y losproblemas para activar el video, me pasparon
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja...
<EduardoR> muy lts, pero hasta tuve que cambiar el kernel
<CarlosNeyPastor> lts para qeu lo instales en un equipo solo :P
<EduardoR> es un kernel de NAtty con backport
<EduardoR> pero ahora lo deje andando y no quiero reinstalar nada
<ratman> yo me estoy preparando un pendrive con distros
<EduardoR> yo tengo aqui como 150GB de ISOs
<EduardoR> es un poco exagerado :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja ja...150gb de isos!!!
<EduardoR> 47GB de Ubuntus
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo que vos reviso, quizas sean pocos
 * CarlosNeyPastor sacastico
<CarlosNeyPastor> sarcastico*
<EduardoR> perdón son 43GB
<CarlosNeyPastor> no hace diferencia
<ratman> yo puse en el pendribe lso 12.04 y 12.10 de i386 y amd64
<CarlosNeyPastor> hablando de todo un poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, tenes una iso de freakos?
<EduardoR> Basados en Ubunty 29GB
<ratman> EduardoR, la remera opcion c
<EduardoR> creo que serían 2 de 3 diseños, si?
<ratman> me parece buena como para ir a hablar con esponsors y eso 
<EduardoR> Freakos? justo esa no :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo estoy buscando hace tiempo
<CarlosNeyPastor> (no intensamente)
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero si lo encuentro lo quiero probar
<EduardoR> bajé el Linux nuevo de "Conectar a igualdad"
<EduardoR> huayra-13-10-2012.iso
<EduardoR> es un debian, no lo probé
<EduardoR> solo los bajo :)
<EduardoR> de coleccionista nomás
<EduardoR> pero la cosa que los argentinos empezaron con su distro propia
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa..
<CarlosNeyPastor> no sabia eso de Argentina
<EduardoR> y "oficial"
<CarlosNeyPastor> chan!
<EduardoR> http://huayra.conectarigualdad.gob.ar/
<EduardoR> ratman: me decia que hay interés en el Plan Ceibal, por apoyo al grupo , no?
<EduardoR> de hacer la imagen "apoyada" por nosotros
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, algo me conmento ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que estaba en gestiones por ahí
<EduardoR> miren esto: https://softwarelibre.edu.uy/GNUdelar+Ubuntu
<EduardoR> este es el proyecto en que está Cassinelli
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaria genial una imagen hecha por nosotros para ceibal
<EduardoR> ahora la imagen pesa 4GB
<EduardoR> con esto se puede tener una pre-instalación de tamaño razonable
<EduardoR> actualizada y preconfigurada
<ratman> yo creo que ta biueno para hablarlo despues de las charlas
<ratman> pa ver cuantos somos 
<EduardoR> Al final, hay un TXT de la guia sin clonado
<EduardoR> entendo que hay cosas no libres, pero importantes tenerlas
<EduardoR> si ponemos primero la funcionalidad, y segundo la filosofía de SL, no puede haber "contras" que digan eso no funciona
<EduardoR> porque lo primero debe ser que funcione, aunque si es necesario aclarando "esto no es libre"
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero para eso antes de tirarnos al agua hacemos todas las pruebas que sean necesarias
<EduardoR> El dia que aparezca algo igual pero libre, esto se va.
<EduardoR> claro, 
<EduardoR> y hay que documentar todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip
<EduardoR> o sea, cuando se dice de poner Evince y Okular, es porque Okular maneja mejor los formularios PDF que Evince
<EduardoR> el día, que no Evince llene bien un formulario, Okular se va
<EduardoR> por poner un ejemplo
<EduardoR> A cassinelli le llueven reportes de todo el país por la UdelaR
<EduardoR> Esto tiene bastante tiempo
 * CarlosNeyPastor no comenta, solo se rie, no conoce el software mencionado
<EduardoR> hay varias cosas de kde que en gnome no son buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cai que era
<EduardoR> lo importante es documentarlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me daba ucenta
<CarlosNeyPastor> mal yo
<ratman> tenemso que hablarlo ya que tiene dos puntas
<EduardoR> de hecho habría que tener un juego de archivos "malditos"
<EduardoR> esos que abren mal
<CarlosNeyPastor> hacer una lista como la de software/software libre
<EduardoR> codecs raros, pdf con protecciones, etc
<ratman> les pego el texto del mail 
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> Recibimos con agrado la propuesta de trabajar en conjunto para una imagen basada en Ubuntu para las laptops de Ceibal.
<ratman> Por lo pronto, podemos brindarles a modo de préstamo equipos Magallanes, para que realicen pruebas, analicen posibles aplicaciones que puedan ser incluidas en la imagen.
<ratman> Podríamos incluir en la imagen aplicaciones que ustedes sugieran que puedan ser interesantes incluir.
<ratman> Conjunto 
<EduardoR> +1
<ratman> por supu que eso no quita que pueda haber tambien otra rama
<ratman> yo para mi el primer paso 
<ratman> es juntarse ver cuantos somos
<ratman> y ver si podemos enfretar un compromiso asi 
<ratman> me parece bueno aprevechar este sabado 
<ratman> y hablarlo 
 * ratman lamento ser tan boton 
<EduardoR> lo que habría que ver de hacer, es un repo nacional
<ratman> sip, eso lo podemos pedir a antel luego 
<ratman> si mesclamso eso con ceibal 
<EduardoR> claro, tiene que haber un "potenciado"
<ratman> y de paso pedimos uno de ubuntu 
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> y uno básico
<EduardoR> claro, imagen es una cosa, repo es otra
<EduardoR> y yo insisto en "Lugares de descarga" por cable
<EduardoR> Que en ciertos laboratorios de escuelas o universidades, se pueda enchufar un cable y descargar
<EduardoR> pero que sean servidores locales con algún rsync
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> quien tenga una pc con un IP fijo en la red local, e internet, que descargue de noche
<EduardoR> pongamos un pack de ISOs e imágenes de ceibal
<EduardoR> además
<EduardoR> bueno, eso me parece bastante choto de hacer
<ratman> hay que ver, ya que tal vez no todos queiran todo 
<ratman> hay que habalrlo 
<ratman> lapiz papel
<ratman> anotar
<ratman> a mi me gusta bajar las cosas a algun medio donde permanesca
<ratman> ya vengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo que salir, si no vuelvo vuelvo 
 * sud0 prende una velita por CarlosNeyPastor
<ratman> jee
 * CarlosNeyPastor vuelve despeinado
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias sud0 
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je jej e
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo estas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> I'm in the jungle, again
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja
<ratman> que pendrive hice
<ratman> 12.04 12.10 cada uno para i386 i amd64, mint, debian 64 y herramientas de particionamiento y otras 
<ratman> jejjee
<ratman> a y una distro liviana que no recuerdo el nombre
<EduardoR> volví, 
<EduardoR> tengo esto para empezar :) http://mnav.gub.uy/linux/Ubuntu/
<sud0> edubuntu, la distro de EduardoR
<EduardoR> jajaj, obvio!
<EduardoR> Nunca me dio por probarla, jajaja
<EduardoR> Se que es como server, pero tiene entorno gráfico y colisionaría el DHCP en una red, asi que salvo que esté con ganas de romper todo...
<somosbarrigas> buenas tardes
<somosbarrigas> me encuentro en un entuerto
<dylan66> hola somosbarrigas 
<somosbarrigas> quiero que un lubuntu se logee automáticamente, edito el /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf pero los cambios no se hacen efectivos
<somosbarrigas> hola dylan66
<dylan66> no hay ninguna forma grafica?
<dylan66> en gnome se hace desde configuracion del sistema
<somosbarrigas> no
<somosbarrigas> lo sé
<somosbarrigas> pero lxde no tiene modo gráfico para eso
<somosbarrigas> el trabajo de edición es hipersimple, basta descomentar una línea y poner el nombre de usuario pero no hace caso
<dylan66> que raro
<dylan66> ahi se hace como root verdad
<dylan66> en home no habra q tocar alguna otra cosa
<somosbarrigas> sí, abro el archivo como root, lo de home es probable...
<dylan66> http://crimsonlinux.wordpress.com/2011/07/23/eliminar-pantalla-de-inicio-de-sesion-en-mint-lxde/
<dylan66> ahi hay info que te pueda servir
<somosbarrigas> encontrénun archivito /home/USUARIO/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/ en eso ando
<somosbarrigas> ya me fijo en tu link
<dylan66> /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<dylan66> ahi abria un archivo importante
<dylan66> habria
<somosbarrigas> mmm
<somosbarrigas> tampoco me funcionó el tuto que me tiraste, imagino que el problema debe andar porque Lubuntu llama "Lubuntu" a "lxde", pero no en todo, eso debe de hacer que fallen coincidencias de nombre y que no se ejecute autologin...
<dylan66> PUEDE IR POR AHI SI
<somosbarrigas> es muy loco que esto no se pu8ueda hacer en modo gráfico, no les costaría nada
<dylan66> en esa misma ruta no hay un archivo daemon.conf?
<somosbarrigas> no
<somosbarrigas> pero acabo de descubrir que hay un directorio /etc/lightdm/
<somosbarrigas_> parece que a partir de 12.04 cambió la jugada del autologin http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/167841#.UIbr5HbLYrM
<dylan66> pero tu no tienes lightdm
<somosbarrigas> lo sé
<somosbarrigas> sin embargo ahí está el directorio y hay accesos directos a lxdm...
<somosbarrigas> LO LOGRÉ
<dylan66> bien ahi
<somosbarrigas> lo encontré en taringa
<somosbarrigas> y no estaba en ubuntu-es.org
<somosbarrigas> lo voy a linkear para los que tenían mi mismo problema sin resolver
<somosbarrigas_> AQUÍ ESTÁ http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/15661751/Iniciar-secion-de-forma-automatica-en-Lubuntu.html
<somosbarrigas_> GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA dylan66
<dylan66> en realidad no fui de mucha ayuda pero por lo menos compartimos inquietudes
<dylan66> :)
<somosbarrigas_> en el diálogo el pensamiento fluye más ágil
<somosbarrigas_> respondí esta duda de paso http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/167841#comment-492385
<ubuntero> Hola Necesito ayuda con un script
<efpc2003> ...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-24
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> que tal tood?
<PabloRubianes> muy bien, acabo de hacer andar la raspberry pi
<PabloRubianes> !!!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, post post post
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> ya todo preparado para la semana que viene?
<PabloRubianes> te vas al UDS?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si ando en eso
<SergioMeneses> hoy hable con Laura acerca de los blueprints para este ciclo
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> mañana me toca hacer unas llamadas
<SergioMeneses> porque no me llega la visa aun
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, https://plus.google.com/111689505925561582142/posts/UtRMUMiRPBY
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<PabloRubianes> no llego todavia????
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nada.... porque hubo un incendio en la embajada
<SergioMeneses> casi me vuelvo loco
<SergioMeneses> que belleza el rasp
<ratman> こんばんわ
<SergioMeneses> hey hey ratman 
<ratman>  as
<ratman> bueno si no regreso en un rato es porque estoy instalando
<Ignacio> EduardoR: HEllo
<EduardoR> hola
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Como estas?
<EduardoR> laburando
<Ignacio> EduardoR: .. Jajaja, ¿Probastes todos los 12.10?
<EduardoR> no, solo el lubuntu hasta ahora, pero se instala tan rápido que no me calienta
<EduardoR> solo que estoy en otra cosa
<Ignacio> Jajajaja.
<Ignacio> 'En cuanto bajas las ISO?
<EduardoR> ya las tengo bajadas
<EduardoR> en 45 min las de 700MB
<Ignacio> Ww..
<Ignacio> Aca en 15 minutos las baja
<Ignacio> (Internet escolar ^_^)
<Ignacio> Ya Baje lUbuntu 12.10
<Ignacio> Tenia gana de Xubuntu pero no..
<Ignacio> Decis que lo 'tirara?
<EduardoR> no se, puede ser también
<EduardoR> el que come como una bestia es el Ubuntu  con unity
<EduardoR> el gnome classic es muchísimo mas liviano
<EduardoR> solo eso, ya mejora drásticamente
<EduardoR> instalar el fallback, salir de sesion y volver a entrar
<EduardoR> y eriniciás , mejor aun porque se apgan los servicios de unity
<EduardoR> *y reiniciás
<EduardoR> bueno, te dejo, me llueven consultas por aqui
<Ignacio> ok.
<Ignacio> Yo termine de instalar Mate y ahora estoy instanado KDE
<EduardoR> chusmerío: el plan ceibal, comenzará a usar el sistema de QR del museo, además del otro proyecto de actividad. el domingo en el zoo. En cuanto tenga un link lo subo
<EduardoR> ok, bytes!!!!
<Ignacio> xD :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-25
<eduEsDuardor> holA PabloRubianes , CarlosNeyPastor 
<eduEsDuardor> llegue tarde_?
<eduEsDuardor> no estoy en casa y no pude
<eduEsDuardor> opss
<eduEsDuardor> estoy pintado
<eduEsDuardor> opsss
<eduEsDuardor> voy pa casa....
<danielmato> tardísmo llegué...
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> recién llego
<danielmato> como estuvo la cosa?
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> yo les avise a carlos y ratman que no voy a poder dar la charla
<PabloRubianes> y que si llego llegare tipo 1830, el sabado
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> tengo evento familiar
<PabloRubianes> :/
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa que ayer no te conteste
<CarlosNeyPastor> en IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando lo vi ya te habias ido
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas, EduardoR 
<EduardoR> estoy
<EduardoR> a veces...
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa mi no respuesta de ayer
<CarlosNeyPastor> no te vi
<EduardoR> me conecté desde la web y ya me iba, no estaba en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> terminamos haciendo un hangout con ratman y pablo
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lei 
<EduardoR> les quería decir que no tengo nada preparado
<EduardoR> pero invento ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy a medio camino
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues te mando la presentacion que estoy hacieno para pesentar
<EduardoR> la idea era hacer unaprequeña (no de 3 horas) presentacion del proy de la UdelaR
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy viendo para pasar los 15 minutos con la mia
<EduardoR> No se quien haría la lista de charlas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que llego a los 20
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia entendido que vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste el mail que mande
<CarlosNeyPastor> ??
<EduardoR> si, pero yo no registré cuales otras había
<CarlosNeyPastor> pablo aviso que no podia dar la del ayer
<CarlosNeyPastor> queres coordinar un hangout hoy y lo hablamos
<EduardoR> estoy con un proy , pero hoy estoy libre
<EduardoR> ok, esta nocho o en la tarde me conecto tambien
<EduardoR> pero hasta ayer, ni mails podía mirar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahroa me voy a comer, pero cuando vuelva mando un mail para hacer un hangout
<EduardoR> ya avisé que hasta el lunes no me jodan
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy de tarde/noche
<EduardoR> si, de noche
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> me fui tambien
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy a comer, en un ratito vuelvo y mando el mail
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Te acepte en Gmail :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola Ignacio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si , lo vi
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Bien en Lubuntu 12.10 a Punto de Bajar Ubuntu 12.10
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, estas probando los 12.10 (en sus vensiones)?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Antes de 2 días del lanzamiento del 12.10 me pase a Ubuntu 12.04 :)
<Ignacio> Pero talvez pruebe todas sus versiones
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Y vos ? Jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo he probado, pero no tengo el 12.04 
<Ignacio> Je..
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero tengo 12.04 en mi casa instalado*
<Ignacio> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> y me parece que por mucho tiempo mas
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Se le llama LTS jajaja}
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una GTX520 de video y me costo un pulmon arancarla
<Ignacio> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, es la primer version de LTS que va a durar 5 años, las anteriores eran de dos
<CarlosNeyPastor> va a estar genial tener soporte por 5 años
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: :P
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Sin embargo Ceibal sigue en la 10.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lo se
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se si van a actualizar (calculo que si)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no van a usar 10.04 toda la vida
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  Yo opinaria que ceibal precisa un Lubuntu xD
<Ignacio> Es simple, no se calientan la vida..
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, puede ser, pero no creo que se calienten mucho con Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> me parece a mi
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor:  En realidad quieren Windows.
<Ignacio> Conociendolos
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Subi el Script! 
<EduardoR> ¿?
<EduardoR> a lunchpad?
<EduardoR> es un trámite, pero se puede
<EduardoR> el script ya lo tienes, si lo mejoraste, decime y lo subo directo al servidro
<EduardoR> incluite en autores
<EduardoR> es eso?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, y amande el mail por el tema de hoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> te parece bien la hora?
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Lo subi a Facebook
<Ignacio> Es un script simple
<EduardoR> Si, es simple, pero hay que pensar que dentro de un mes nadie recuerda donde lo dejó...
<EduardoR> Curioso FAcebook lo reconoce como "script"
<EduardoR> y dice que se pueden subir versiones, eso es bien raro...
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: está bien!
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Tenes que sacarle el *.sh
<EduardoR> pero en ubuntu/files ya está sin el ".sh"
<EduardoR> perdón., me decis que el subiste a facebook, está "arreglado"
<EduardoR> ??
<EduardoR> no había entendido
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  "tda4" dejalo perfecto
<Ignacio> EduardoR: El nuevo Script se llama como vos quieras ._.
<EduardoR> lo subo como tda5  ??
<EduardoR> Hacé esto, mandalo a la lista ubuntu-uy y esta noche lo subo
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Subilo como tda5, pero tda5 requiere de tda4
<EduardoR> asi no me olvido, ahora estoy a mil
<EduardoR> ok, lo miro
<Ignacio> ._.
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  No hay torrents de las imagenes de mnav.gob.uy
<Ignacio> o algo asi
<EduardoR> no tiene sentido
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Si para una escuela que tiene filtros..
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  No puedo descargar 'isos' si no hay conexión segura o torrent
<EduardoR> permiten torrents?
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Si
<EduardoR> ok, perolos torrents están en el site de ubuntu
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Pero los servidores de Ubuntu anda pal ort..
<EduardoR> cual te falta??
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Cambiaron  de servidor parece.
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Xubuntu..
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Ubuntu
<EduardoR> Ignacio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<EduardoR> allí están los de xubuntu
<EduardoR> lo que no está es cdimage, lo tiene http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<EduardoR> navega esos 2 servidores, allí están todos
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Gracias!
<EduardoR> en releases son los importantes y los raros, están en cdimage
<Ignacio> OK
<nramirezuy> alguna idea de q van a hablar en el lanzamiento?
<EduardoR> esta noche armamos el crono de charlas
<EduardoR> ignacio, el script en realidad es lo que hay que hacer para descargar tda4, no tiene sentido hacer un script
<EduardoR> es el script del script
<EduardoR> podríamos hacer es script del script del script y así sucesivamente
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Ok.
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Sabes lo que puedo hacer algo más rapido ( Conozco gente tonta.. ) una interfaz gtk
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Con un StatusBar :P
<EduardoR> es mejor explicar que se instala con las siguientes líneas: ....
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<EduardoR> con zenit
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  xD
<Ignacio> EduardoR: No se.
<Ignacio> EduardoR: No conozco mucha gente que use ese script
<EduardoR> en realidad falta una página de Wiki o Blog que la comente
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ¿? No entendi
<EduardoR> pero 
<EduardoR> si pepito tuviera un blog le escibimos la explicación de 3 líneas
<Ignacio> EduardoR: :P
<EduardoR> pero es increíble que nadie que conozca tiene un blog propio
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Simple..
<EduardoR> son todos del exterior y a nadie "afuera" le interesa
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Hay que hablar con administradores de páginas importantes como "Rap Ceibal" "XoPlanet"
<Ignacio> :P
<Ignacio> Si hablamos con esos la noticia se difunde y asi enseguida se hace "famoso"
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Yo conozco a un moderador de Rap Ceibal..
<EduardoR> la cosa es poder tener una página publica que la podamos 
<EduardoR> podamos linkear
<EduardoR> la otra es hacer una pag en ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<nramirezuy> q estan rompiendo?
<Ignacio> nramirezuy: Las pelotas (xD)
<nramirezuy> jaa
<nramirezuy> script de q estan armando
<Ignacio> nramirezuy: No.. Un script para instalar un programa ahi..
<Ignacio> nramirezuy: Instalar TheftDeterrent
<nramirezuy> entonces eso traen las maquinas de ceibal?
<Ignacio> nramirezuy: Si
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> :P
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Hola desde Xubuntu
<Ignacio> ratman: jeje :P
<ratman> holas
<Ignacio> ratman: Que haces xD
<ratman> llegando a casa
<Ignacio> ratman: Luego me averiguas eso
<ratman> sip a ver si encuentro algo 
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> Cuando encuentres avisame
<Ignacio> ratman: Encontrastes algo
<Ignacio> Bue..
<Ignacio> Lo máximo que puedo agunatar creo que es hasta 20:30
<Ignacio> xD
<Ignacio> ¿Hoy es día de charla?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> no, hoy es un dia normal
<PabloRubianes> sin reunion :P
<ratman> IGNACIO
<Ignacio> ratman: ?
<ratman> yo te mando un mail 
<Ignacio> OK
<ratman> ando en algunas cosas
<Ignacio> Ok
<ratman> perdona pero lso tiempso son muy reducidos
<Ignacio> ok
<Ignacio> no pas anada
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=73356853
<ratman> nacho 
<ratman> digo ignacio 
<ratman> me pasa la dire aquella de nuevo 
<Ignacio> Eh ?
<ratman> uan que pusistes hoy de tarde
<EduardoR> publique en la web de ubuntu-uy, casui nos olvidamos
<PabloRubianes> cuanto texto tiene que tener eso eduardor? y que tama;o la imagen?
<Ignacio> ratman: libremedia.co.cc
<PabloRubianes> asi armo algo de latinoware
<EduardoR> imagen de 450 x 300
<ratman> EduardoR, yo pregunte por mail con carlso pero no sabia como 
<EduardoR> texto, lo que pinte
<EduardoR> yo me quedé sin letra
<EduardoR> CAssinelli, no viene
<EduardoR> yo lo edito a puro gedit
<Ignacio> ¡CHe!
<Ignacio> En que queda esto del Software Libre..
<Ignacio> Entro al Centro de Software de Ubuntu
<Ignacio> y muchas aplicaciones para comprar! por dios
<PabloRubianes> yo tampoco EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> llego tipo 18, 18:3-
<ratman> Ignacio, yo lo que hago es instalar synaptic jeje
<PabloRubianes> 30*
<Ignacio> ratman:  :P
<PabloRubianes> sudo apt-get install, no falla
<EduardoR> Algo vamos a hacer :)
<EduardoR> que quieren instalar?
<PabloRubianes> ayer les dije a los otros que me cancelaran la charla EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> :S
<Ignacio> EduardoR:  Nada.. Entro por curiosidad
<EduardoR> es que pensaron que yo haría el cronograma y no pensaba eso
<EduardoR> asiq ue no tengo que da quien
<EduardoR> ok, si, cassinelli quizás estaba libre a las 19
<Ignacio> Gente!
<EduardoR> :S
<Ignacio> Los dejo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, Carlos, las novedades, y daniel el enchulame el quatzal
<EduardoR> software libre no gratis!
<PabloRubianes> saludos!!
<Ignacio> ¡Hasta luego!
<PabloRubianes> y EduardoR +100000
<EduardoR> los juegos del Centro de Soft, los compró Cassinelli y no andan con Unity
<EduardoR> porque usan la tecla de la ventanita
<ratman> para mi no compliquemso con cronograma no 
<EduardoR> bueno, me fui
<EduardoR> entro mas tarde
<ratman> oki tamso aqui 
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> bytes!!!
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-26
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> me podrias pasar tu wikipage
<nramirezuy> buen dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen dia nramirezuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo estas?
<nramirezuy> bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, acá, trabajando y tomando unos cafes....¿vos?
<nramirezuy> "yo trabajando", y ya me termine el cafe 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo al cafetera en el eacritorio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por las dudas
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, llegarn mis mail 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuales?
<CarlosNeyPastor> me mandaste a mi solo o las respuestas a lo de Daniel?
<ratman> la respuesta
<Ignacio> Hola..
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-27
<p4blod4v> Buenas
<p4blod4v> ¿anda alguien por acá?
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas p4blod4v 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo estas?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: como estás?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, en hangout con ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> conectante que te mando la invitacion
<somosbarrigas> Esta tarde espero llegar a eso de las 18
<ratman> oki
<ubuntero> hola 
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> estoy saliendo para el evento
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-28
<lucho> buenas gente!
<lucho> bueno, el lunes a las 22 sera... abrazo!
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to:  Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<ratman> buenas
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas: Hola!
<Ignacio> Gente!
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas:  Subi una foto a Facebook!
<Guest31304> Buenas
<gchaves> ahora si, buenas de vuelta :)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-21
<ratman> instale 13 10 
<juacom99> wenas
<IgnacioUy> Hola! :)
<juacom99>  /msg NickServ identify njqaou
<juacom99> fuckkkkk
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-22
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, averiguaste de las remeras?
<santiago> hola
<juacom99> wenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<juacom99> Buenas SergioMeneses
<santiago> buenas a ambos
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> q pena me ocupe
<SergioMeneses> bien bien gracias! aqui leyendo un rato y respondiendo emails atrasados q tengo por montones
<SergioMeneses> xD
<santiago> ya se confirmó el lugar de lanzamiento de la 13.10?
<SergioMeneses> santiago, a lo mejor PabloRubianes calisto o EduardoR saben
<SergioMeneses> yo no soy de uy =/
<santiago> ahhhhhh
<juacom99> wenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-23
<juacom99> wenas
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-24
<juacom99> buenbas
<juacom99> *buenas ratman
<ratman> :)
<juacom99> ratman: vos estabas en la comunudad de URT uruguay?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> hsta que un dia no se no me quicieron mas eje
<juacom99> eras cdl clan uy
<juacom99> *del
<juacom99> dam misstype
<ratman> era [uy].ratman.uy
<juacom99> se yo era de YA
<ratman> yo ya casi no entro 
<ratman> me canse de tanta trampa
<ratman> muchos con programas
<juacom99> sep mucho aim. yo era [YA]Geek, no se si me ubicas
<ratman> puede soy malo con los nick 
<ratman> me afecto la edad
<ratman> :(
<juacom99> ja ja ja sos mas joven que yo no llores... :P
<ratman> 40
<juacom99> vos?
<juacom99> ahh pero estas como Michel
<juacom99> me ganste por bastante :P
<ratman> e
<ratman> je
<juacom99> de casualidad usas KDE?
<ratman> nop ahora unity 
<juacom99> ok
<juacom99> por que actualize a 13.10 y el daisy me dejo de funcionar :S
<ratman> ahi me matas a m 
<ratman> i
<ratman> :(
<juacom99> me dice que depende de libtaskmanager4abi4 pero tengo la libtaskmanager4abi5 y no me deja :S
<juacom99> ta np
<ratman> ide loca 
<ratman> renombrar la lib ee
<ratman> o copiarla mejor 
<ratman> ejeje
<juacom99> pero si algun pòrgrama mas depende de ella la pierdo :P
<ratman> por eso copiarla
<ratman> eeje
<ratman> igual no creo que ande
<ratman> eje
<juacom99> lo peor es que en el repo no esta
<juacom99> esta la 3 y la 5
<juacom99> pero no la 4
<ratman> um 
<ratman> y si mesclas repos de la version que lo tenia
<ratman> eso puede hacer cualquier cosa
<juacom99> pa pero se me va a armar flor de lio
<ratman> puede ser eje
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> PabloRubianes, 
<ratman> andas pr aqui 
<juacom99> lo encontre en el backports
<ratman> :)
<ratman> yo por suerte me quedo el 13 10 
<ratman> me complica siempre el video 
<ratman> odio las tajetas hibridas
<juacom99> yo tengo una nvidia y no tuve drama
<ratman> pero no debe ser hibrida
<ratman> supongo 
<juacom99> hice un fresh install  de 13.04
<juacom99> nop creo que no
<ratman> la mi si 
<ratman> usa una intel y una ati 
<ratman> un asco 
<ratman> me llaman un seg
<juacom99> pa que drama para conseguir drivers debe ser
<ratman> en si lo que busco es desactivar la ati 
<ratman> asi no gasta tanta bateria eheh
<juacom99> si le editas el xorg no te deja?
<ratman> al final pablo me paso un link y ahi estaba
<ratman> una linea
<ratman> eje
<ratman> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<ratman> muy buen link
<juacom99> Voy a leerlo
<juacom99> nice
<ratman> sip
<juacom99> me habia olvidado de los restricted extras
<ratman> :)
<juacom99> ya los estoy instalando, los codecs sobre todo siempre vienen bien
<ratman> sip
<ratman> a mi me falta arreglar el ibus
<ratman> bueno voy al sobre
<ratman> nos vemso mañana
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, me estoy yendo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok dale te iba a preguntar algo... pero nos vemos luego, no es urgente
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana lo veo
<PabloRubianes> dale?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> ve tranquilo
<mmorena> Hola grupo!
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-25
<juacom99> wenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola juacom99 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ber_> hola a todos!
<ber_> que les parece hacer el lanzamiento del proximo ubuntu en rivera?
<PabloRubianes> ber_: es buena la propuesta pero seria para el lanzamiento de abril
<PabloRubianes> tendrias que mandarle la propuesta al consejo y ver que posibilidades hay
<PabloRubianes> o mandar a la lista de ubuntu uy para proponerlo bien
<PabloRubianes> porque el traslado de todos los que vayamos necesita una organizacion important
<PabloRubianes> e
<ber_> ok pero para el año que viene seria
<PabloRubianes> bien
<ber_> como me comunico con el consejo?
<ber_> para mandarle la propusta
<ber_> que les parece hacer en santana yo soy de un curso binacional que hay aca
<ber_> en livramento
<PabloPerdomo> Hola
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<PabloPerdomo> si
<PabloPerdomo> no se como llegue hasta aqui
<PabloPerdomo> pero llegue
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> la pregunta es, querias llegar aca?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloPerdomo> sisi claro
<PabloPerdomo> fue el unico canal en el irc que era uruguayo
<PabloRubianes> pah ni idea
<PabloRubianes> imaginaba que hay mas pero ni idea
<PabloPerdomo> igual por suerte estan relacionados a ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> usas ubuntu?
<PabloPerdomo> no
<PabloPerdomo> debian
<PabloPerdomo> usaba ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> ahhh, otro que no quiere usar unity?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloPerdomo> jeje
<PabloPerdomo> el problema no fue unity
<PabloPerdomo> el problema fue la publicidad
<PabloRubianes> ahhh pero lo de amazon se puede sacar
<PabloRubianes> es una opcion en el centro de configuracion
<PabloPerdomo> me lo dicen tarde
<PabloRubianes> si, son 2 clicks
<PabloPerdomo> si pero ta
<PabloPerdomo> era joven de ideas cuando me fui a debian
<PabloPerdomo> igual ahora por ejemplo estoy usando xp
<PabloPerdomo> pero voy a aprovechar
<PabloPerdomo> y a instalar ell ubuntu 9.10
<PabloPerdomo> el fedora esta complicado
<PabloRubianes> pero ubuntu 9.10 es viejisimo
<PabloRubianes> no tiene ni soporte
<PabloRubianes> tenes que instalar 12.04 o 13.10
<PabloPerdomo> cual me recomendas?
<PabloRubianes> a mi el 13.10 me anda volando
<PabloPerdomo> son 700 mb?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos
<PabloRubianes> en el torrent baja al toque
<PabloPerdomo> tenes el enlace de torrent?
<PabloPerdomo> bueno lo buscop
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> estaba leyendo lo de la camiseta nueva de uruguay
<PabloRubianes> http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<PabloRubianes> ahi estan todos los links
<PabloRubianes> PabloPerdomo, 
<PabloPerdomo> ok
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-26
<SergioMeneses> noches!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy como vamos?
<virusuy> hola !
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bn bn 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, te haz pasado q vas a subir un archivo mediante scp y cuando digitas el password te lo marca como incorrecto... pero si lo usas para conectarse por ssh si funciona?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> no deberia, scp va sobre ssh
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, eso me tiene con dolor de cabeza
<virusuy> scp -vvvvv y todo lo que sigue
<virusuy> asi ves un poco mas que hace y porque te devuelve que no podes hacer scp
<SergioMeneses> porq si uso putty para conectarme funciona al 100% pero si uso scp para subir un archivo me bota q introduzca el password pero siempre me lo marca como erroneo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, quiero subir unas llaves publicas para acceso pero no debido a q no funciona el scp no he podido
<virusuy> para cpiar las claves?
<virusuy> podes usar ssh-copy-id
<virusuy> que hace todo solo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> en todo lo q leo me dicen q use scp
<virusuy> man ssh-copy-id te lo va a explicar mejor que yo :)
<SergioMeneses> got it
<SergioMeneses> me tocaria probarlo el lunes virusuy 
<virusuy> igual podes leer lo que dice el man ahora
<SergioMeneses> pero seguro podre molestarte? 
<virusuy> como para tener una idea de que hace y como lo hace
<virusuy> el lunes ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, eso ando haciendo :D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si porq son equipos de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub remote-host :)
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> hace todo el proceso de copiar la clave en authorized_keys ,etc.
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si eso me fije
<SergioMeneses> se ve bien
<virusuy> si
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, una pregunta mas
<virusuy> igual no esta en todos implementado
<virusuy> en gral en los linux si
<virusuy> pero no es el standar
<virusuy> d
<virusuy> si, dime
<SergioMeneses> puedo tener 3 keys para 3 servidores y logearme con cada una en uno diferente?
<SergioMeneses> o tiene q ser la misma ?
<virusuy> podes tener cuantas keys quieras
<virusuy> podes tener una key por servidor, 
<virusuy> o una para todos
<virusuy> el nivel de seguridad va a ser igual siempre que armes la clave con buen nivel de entropia
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> eso queria saber :D
 * SergioMeneses anota que le debe una cerveza a virusuy 
<virusuy> jaja
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ;)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ya limpie el launchpad de ubuconla-web
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias tengo q montar un zimbra
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, link por fa'
<SergioMeneses> lo limpiaste? como asi
 * SergioMeneses se imagina a PabloRubianes con la escoba
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: cuanta memoria va a tener el servidor de zimbra ?
<virusuy> es java, acordate
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, eso ando pensando... es q tengo q estudiar bien el requerimiento a ver si puedo escoger algo mas
<SergioMeneses> ....lo q tengo entendido es lo siguiente: se requiere re-enviar unos correos a una lista de direcciones de correo gmail... lo q sirva para hacer eso con el menor traumatismo sera lo q use
<virusuy> solo eso ?
<virusuy> todo un zimbra para solo eso ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, me dijeron zimbra o sendmail
<virusuy> pero para solo sacar un par de mails hacia gmail y mas nada
<virusuy> zimbra es MUCHO
<virusuy> sendmail/postfix y listo
<virusuy> no precisas implementar toda una solucion como zimbra
<virusuy> cuando solo precisas un MTA
<virusuy> es gasto de recursos innecesarios
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/ubuconla-web
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, entre sendmail y postfix me han dicho q es mejor postfix, pero la verdad no he manejado servidores de correo.... una virginidad menos supongo
<virusuy> postfix
<virusuy> es mas facil de configurar
<virusuy> y mas facil de entender
<juacom99> wenas gente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, se ve muy bien
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, en realidad solo tiene un readme
<PabloRubianes> pero empezamos de 0
<PabloRubianes> la branch vieja es obsoleta ahora
<PabloRubianes> esta es nueva
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si ya vi el trunk
<SergioMeneses> :)
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: sino, tambien pueden mandarme los pasajes Uruguay-Colombia con la estadia y les ayudo a implementar la solución :) 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> tampoco pelao
<SergioMeneses> con la cerveza es suficiente
<SergioMeneses> xD
<virusuy> jaja
<virusuy> resultados no asegurados :-P
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, los pasajes no los tenes que pagar vos, virusuy es un gran consultor de empresas
<SergioMeneses> AcidEaters jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si contrato a virusuy me quedo sin empleo... y no queremos eso :)
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> el consultor va, ayuda, implementa, y se va
<virusuy> luego queda todo en manos del admin de la empresa
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no usaremos cms's cierto?
<PabloRubianes> no
<juacom99> van a hacer una web?? :O
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, estas editando el LP cierto?
<PabloRubianes> por ahora no hay nada
<PabloRubianes> estoy editando en mi maquina
<PabloRubianes> igual no estoy haciendo el dise;o todavia, es mas que nada backend
<PabloRubianes> te puse como driver del contenido SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale!
<SergioMeneses> si eso andaba mirando, gracias
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, usamos la paleta de colores de canonical?
<PabloRubianes> si eso hay que verlo
<PabloRubianes> queria hacer algo que no sea la copia de todos los sitios de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien!
<SergioMeneses> http://t.co/fDs0KaTcUp
<SergioMeneses> excelente compañeros
<juacom99> maldito antel usando el router que me dieron no me deja hacer portfoward de mi servidor web
<amdcusa> Muy buenos dias 
<amdcusa> Gente tengo una propuesta y me gustaria que me ayudaran si es posible.
<amdcusa> Tengo que armar un cyber cafe con linux Ubuntu
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-27
<juacom99> wenas
<ratman> holas
<juacom99> como anda señor
<ratman> ahi tirando 
<ratman> y alli 
<juacom99> todo en orden
<ratman> buenas
<calisto> alguien conoce un programa de chat opensource p2p?
<ratman> calisto, programa de chat 
<ratman> pvp
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-20
<magu42> dom oct 19 22:45:17 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-22
<magu42> mar oct 21 23:07:31 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-23
<magu42> mié oct 22 23:12:54 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-24
<UbuntuTesting> Probando CarlosNeyPastor: 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-25
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 como estas?
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ como va
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, ahi, llvandola 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<magu42> bien , tirando 
<magu42> por las dudas por acá , por si entra alguien
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy instalando una maquina y en honor a que vos siempre me hablas de un so puntual en notebook se llama magu
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es dificil darse cuenta que estoy instalando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<magu42> jeje 
<magu42> the father
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un mix gigante
<magu42> entorno?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> gnome
<magu42> shell?
<CarlosNeyPastor> recomendacion?
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep
<magu42> una bosta
<CarlosNeyPastor> uuhh
<magu42> anda muy bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> te decia
<magu42> pero no lo podés tocar
<magu42> es lo que es
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo tremendo miix
<magu42> lo detesto
<magu42> es peor que unity 
<magu42> y peor que modern 
<magu42> o como se llame la mierda de windowes
<magu42> windows*
<magu42> por que hacen entornos , que solo el creador decide como funciona?
<CarlosNeyPastor> un pc con server 14.04, el notebook mio con 14.04, otro note con 14.10, la de escritorio con le instale 14.04 kde y otra con debiN
<CarlosNeyPastor> debian
<CarlosNeyPastor> una ensalada en casa que no da mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> y estoy bajando steam os para mi notebook 
<magu42> acá estoy igual
<magu42> tengo de todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> y eso no hablamos de virtuales que uso mucho 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo unas 93 virtuales
<CarlosNeyPastor> 89 reales el ultmo conteo 
<magu42> virtuales no uso hace pila
<CarlosNeyPastor> vivo en virtuales
<magu42> gran herramienta
<CarlosNeyPastor> salado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> taba con ganas de probar arch basado en deb
<magu42> para experimentar está bien 
<magu42> vive roto
<magu42> onda debian experimetal
<magu42> no esperes nada serio
<magu42> lo usan los giles que se la d
<magu42> dan de superados
<magu42> onda:  debian es poco para mi
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre me dio curiosidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> queres algo que viva roto?
<magu42> ta bueno para experimentar
<CarlosNeyPastor> usa hibryd fusion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso vive rot o
<magu42> si usás paquetes escritos hoy de mañana que esperas?
<magu42> no lo tengo a ese
<CarlosNeyPastor> un 80% de lo que aprendi de linux fue tratando de hacer andar eso 
<magu42> ni de nombre
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta bueno para virtuales
<CarlosNeyPastor> viene con unos 11 entornos 
<magu42> he probado cuanta mugre he visto pero ese no
<CarlosNeyPastor> y podes cambiar entre ellos sin reiniciar el pc
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> que D+
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo us en virtuales para tutoriales o cosas asi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero para usar es lo mas salado que vi 
<magu42> me hubiese servido para unas clases que estube dando
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte que apunta a no se donde, no a canonical 
<magu42> tengo un debian con todos los entornos , que no se como arranca jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<magu42> los menus todos mezcaldos
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> un asco
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj si pasa eso 
<magu42> pero es para mostrar
<CarlosNeyPastor> te mutan los menu y se entreveran todos
<magu42> y explicar que son cada uno
<magu42> sep
<magu42> quedan a punto de explotar
<magu42> no sabe que carajo hacer el sistema
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> todas las librerias mezcladas
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual a mi lo que me quemo bastante es que me saquen gnome-system-tools de el instalador
<CarlosNeyPastor> me estreso eos 
<magu42> http://streaming207.radionomy.com:80/W1RS-blues--Rock-s-Radio
<magu42> en vlc
<magu42> led zeppelin  +1
<magu42> en un navegador también anda , mirá
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es por nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> Zeppelin no me cuelga tanto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> escucho pero no me cuelgo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Sabbath 
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso es lo mas para mi
<magu42> porque no tenés 50 
<magu42> je
<magu42> todo bien con Sabbath
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta fui a verlos a argentina
<CarlosNeyPastor> je +
<magu42> pero el rock de los 60´s y 70´s
<magu42> no hay con que darle
<magu42> despues vino el punk y a la mierda todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jjajjaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay cosas buenas despues 
<magu42> poco poco
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi a veces me viaja la croqueta y estoy todo el dia escuchando vemon, slayer y similes
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy por ejemplo me pase escuchando industrial
<magu42> hay cosas buenas , mas bien , pero hay que buscar y buscar
<magu42> o saber donde ir a buscar , al menos
<magu42> como fué toda la vida , en realidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> por otro lado, contando otra cosa
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace un tiempioto me hice un apache no se si te conte eso
<magu42> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> me hice un apache y le enchule unas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> mande un WOL en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> para cuando estoy afuera
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la de escritorio 
<magu42> tengo un wol pero en mi super router
<magu42> ddwrt
<magu42> pero lo tengo que apagar por ssh
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<magu42> y un nas , en el mismo router
<CarlosNeyPastor> me pasa lo mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero poner lo mismo pero no me da aun la money
<magu42> después te paso fotos de las cirujias del pobre
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<magu42> busca un wrt54g que tenga 8 megas de memoria
<magu42> el resto te lo paso yo
<magu42> soldar 4 cables en unos smd te arreglas solito jajaja
<magu42> yo no me anime y le pedí a un amigo
<magu42> son lo 4 cables de datos de los usb
<magu42> ahi arrugé , apenas los veo con lentes
<magu42> arrugué*
<magu42> despues la memoria de 1gb es más facil soldar en los gpi 
<magu42> http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net/wrt/wrt_usb_mod.html
<magu42> y esto
<magu42> http://beta.ivc.no/wiki/index.php/Adding_SD_card_to_WRT54GL
<magu42> pero no es imprecindible la tarjeta, solo para servidor de impresion y otras yerbas
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<magu42> y acá http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#8MB_flash__or_more  anotate los wrt54g que tengan 8mb de flash
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a tener que cambiar el router
<magu42> y los buscas en ferias onda 100 mangos
<magu42> tengo varios pero no de 8 mg , de esos solo uno , es el que tengo ahora , un TM
<magu42> muy raro de encontrar
<magu42> le cabe el ddwrt mega , una masa , vos te volvés loco con todo lo que tiene
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo me iba un poco al carajo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me iba a comprar uno un poco mas caro
<CarlosNeyPastor> me queria comprar un cisco ea4500
<magu42> tambien 
<magu42> pero en las ferias vecinales encontrasd los wrt54  regalado
<magu42> los que tienen dos antenas afuera
<magu42> se bloquean a veces y la gente los tira 
<magu42> por no saber
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ este es el mio funcionando ahora  
<magu42> http://emaga.mooo.com:8252/
<magu42> la calve ni en pedo jajajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> moo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mooo?*
<CarlosNeyPastor> que es?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no ip?
<magu42> es de de freedns.afraid.org
<magu42> no ip no me funciono 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo conozco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo un noip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no termine de hacer las cosas aun 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jej e
<magu42> en ddwrt no pude hacer que cambiara rapido la ip
<magu42> pero no quiere decir nada
<magu42> solo que yo no pude 
<magu42> probé freedns , andubo , y ahi quede
<magu42> nada mas que eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> la ley basica de la vida
<CarlosNeyPastor> si funciona no se toca
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<magu42> yeah
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 me voy a buscar a la patrona, ya vuelvo
<magu42> dale 
<magu42> yo me iré a dormir calculo CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> nos leemos
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale, abrazo 
<magu42> abrazo
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos leemos
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-19
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> como va ratman 
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:44:48)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-23
<konne2> Buenas y santas mi querida fauna!
<konne> Buenas y santas mi querida fauna!
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-25
<tincho_>  /join irc.redlatina.net 
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-26
<zuquita> holala
<zuquita> holala
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-29
<zuquita> holala
#ubuntu-uy 2017-10-26
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2019-10-22
<rodleo> Muy buenas
<rodleo> estoy buscando adhesivos de vinilo con el logo de gnulinux para mi laptop?
<rodleo> (el signo de interrogación no iba...)
<rodleo> quisiera saber si es posible conseguirlos sin tener que importarlos
#ubuntu-uy 2019-10-23
<free4fun> rodleo: los podes mandar a hace
<free4fun> r
<free4fun> yo tengo adhesivos en vinilo de debian
<free4fun> pero no de GNU/Linux
<free4fun> pero es lo mismo, los podes mandar a hacer a cualquiera que tenga un plotter de corte
<free4fun> y casi seguro hay imagenes para eso
<rodleo> gracias, voy a hacer eso
